# DICE - KUDA - PROCLIP IPOD MOUNTS/HOLDERS



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey guys,

I'm sure there are a lot of folks using ipod mounts in their cars like me, and more will want them as time goes by, so I thought I'd just point out two excellent mounts and an excellent holder/dock that I've recently tried.

Kuda makes leather covered bases for an awful lot of cars, and to my mind, they're the most professional looking bases available. Of course, they are restricted to certain positions which vary from car to car, so if they aren't your cup of tea, take a look at the proclip versions. They're also very nice and for my car, they offered three different location options! Here is a link to KUDA KUDA USA, INC. - KUDA® car custom OEM leather mounts for mobile electronics 

As far as mounts go, if you're going with a straight ipod (no cover beyond a super thin film), the Dice Electronics mounts are really spiffy units... just like a dock and they have a built in ipod dock connector that diverts your cable so that it connects from behind the dock (facing backwards) making it easy for you to hide wires. It works with the most recent ipod classic models too, even though its not listed. They can be found on the KUDA site as well. If you want an adjustable unit that still has a quick release dock, check out the Proclip site - they have a couple different options that allow you to use a cover with your ipod and still fit precisely for easy removal. This item is the only one of these that I have not personally tried, but I suspect its done well based on the mount I bought from them. Actually, I'm using the Dice for my display ipod which holds all my music and is permanently in place, then I'll soon have the proclip version for another ipod that I'll take with me to listen to my audiobooks and other files that I want to bring along.

These are the best I found after a lot of searching, so I hope it helps someone out.

Merry Christmas or happy holidays!

Less aka Jim


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice find! I wish they made the base in a plastic texture though. Think they would look better on dashes that don't have any leather or vinyl in the area. But I guess that's nothing a scissor, sandpaper, and some SEM won't fix.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Lol, you can try the ProClip or ProFit models if you prefer plastic. I really liked the ProClip version for my car, but the KUDA just happened to be a little easier to see while driving - and safety is a pretty important factor when you already have to contend with snow and maniacs who're texting while they drive! 

My dash is mostly plastic or the new rubberized material - but the pattern blends in pretty well with it imho. The colors and reflectivity are very similar too.


----------

